# NFL Draft in 28 days



## Symphony (Mar 28, 2013)

YAY, Football is coming back soon.  Been barely hanging on with Nascar, Basketball and Golf.  Now at least we can talk about draft picks, even though I really don't know about many of them it gives us NFL folk something good to talk about.  I'l catch up though with all the chatter as the Draft approaches.

Now the big thing is which teams are going to got big this year and which ones are going to flop again.

I think its the 49er's to lose.  

Ravens have given up key players to save on their salary cap and it will hurt them this next season.

Colts defense won't have Freeney but I don't think it will greatly affect them as he's had injury issues lately.  Colts should be a threat but I still think they need a better defense, I just don't know what.

My Steelers are a mess and I don't see a good year. No real wide receiver threats, not much of a running back threat or not yet and the quarterback is getting older and slower.  Steelers defense for which they are known for are aging and it really started to show the last couple of years.  Now with Harrison gone and others showing their years, I think they'll only be a .500 team this season.

Chiefs will be the most improved this year IMO.  Alex Smith is their QB and 9er's loss is Chiefs gain.  He's got to be better than Cassel.  It will be nice to see Chiefs have a winning season as the area needs a boost.

The Bears....well Urlacher is gone and thats about it.  Can Cutler maybe show more enthusiasm this year, I doubt it.  I don't think their old Coach deserved to be fired but I'm not the owner.  Will the Bears be a threat this year....nope I foresee a bland year.

Broncos are looking pretty nice this season.  Though they did lose a good player on the defense, I think they will still be a pass rush threat.  Peyton is healthy and  still has a good handful of years left in him.  I can see them being a playoff team this year but Superbowl....I don't know.

Redskins hmmm, they will be good but they are in a tough division.  They could get into the playoffs though.


----------

